#ubuntu-pk 2011-10-11
<vibhav> what is this channel for
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-10
<Researcher-> Hello good morning everyone.
<Researcher-> :)
<Shani> hello everyone.
<Shani> Good morning
<Kilos> hi Shani
<Shani> hi Kilos
<Shani> how are you bro
<Researcher-> hi zaki
<Researcher-> wb
<GodMother> hello all
<GodMother> like to chat ?
<Researcher-> hmm
<Researcher-> yes but your nick .. mmmm
<Researcher-> its ok
<GodMother> what my nick ?
<GodMother> if GodFathers can exsist why not GodMothers ?
<Researcher-> ohhhh
<Researcher-> agree you,
<Researcher-> seems like you related to sandact mafia underworld ?
<Researcher-> right
<GodMother> hehehe
<GodMother> yeah me be
<GodMother> :)
<GodMother> ill pm you wait.
<Researcher-> ahan ok
<lubmil> dzień
<Researcher-> hello everyone
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> how are you all.
<Researcher-> One of the long time opensource and ubuntu contributor, Miles Sharpe (IRC NICK : Kilos) need your help and donations, please read the full story and help him, https://www.gofundme.com/reunionroadblock
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-11
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: hi
<pavlushka> Hello RajRajRaj :)
<pavlushka> RajRajRaj: The three magical words, you know what it is?
<RajRajRaj> pavlushka: its raj raj and raj
<RajRajRaj> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<RajRajRaj> GodMother: hi
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej hej Kilos
<barlas> Kilos: You are Miles Sharpe?
<pavlushka> barlas: I can confirm you, yes He is :)
<Kilos> yes barlas
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> whats up?
<barlas> Just read that gofundme. How are you doing now?
<Kilos> im still kicking ty
<Kilos> taking it mush easier but still going
<Kilos> much
<barlas> Glad to know
<lubmil> hey ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-12
<lubmil> dzień, chujowy
<DarkWorld> something pingout is here
<Shani> ls- la
<Shani> hello all
<Shani> :)
<Shani> welcome back everyone\
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-13
<Shani> hi Elizabeth_Bennet
<Shani> wb here
<Shani> hello everyone.
<Shani> tacod you slept ?
<Shani> :D
<Shani> hi zuu
<Elizabeth_Bennet> This looks good
<Shani> hi Dan-
<Elizabeth_Bennet> I can see some human beings around *feels alive*
<Shani> yeah
<Shani> yes we are alive
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Hiya Shani :) good morning
<Elizabeth_Bennet> *Staying alive* BG's
<Shani> morning
<Elizabeth_Bennet> So what do people actually do in a Pakistani Linux channel?
<Elizabeth_Bennet> hack kernels ?
<Shani> well we learn linux, we play linux
<Shani> we hack it
<Shani> we backup it
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Coolza-tunn!
<Shani> here you will find some nicks from very special mentors
<dan-> yoyo Shani
<Shani> hi Kilos
<Shani> :)
<Shani> hi hi hi dan-
<Shani> how are you bro
<Shani> :D
<dan-> yoyoyoyo
<Shani> dan- is a special guy
<dan-> going alright thanks, yourself?
<Elizabeth_Bennet> For beginners, even installing a teeny linux program is a task :/ I hope I'll get some help in here :)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Hi Dan!
<Elizabeth_Bennet> *waves*
<Shani> i am all good dan- you are not sleepy yet ?
<Shani> :)
<Shani> Kilos is the main guy behind this show
<Shani> he is from Team NewZealand
<Shani> pavlushka from bangladesh , propably away at the moment
<Shani> habbasi sahab the guy with the brilliant brain
<Elizabeth_Bennet> haye
<Shani> JeDa the coder from venezuella
<dan-> aha nah, only 3:14pm here
<Shani> cooool dean-
<Elizabeth_Bennet> I hope they don't look down upon novices :p
<dan-> afternoon Elizabeth, nice to meet you
<Shani> heheh
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Same here, Danny
<Shani> zmeu away from romania
<Shani> so we are like family
<Shani> and we know every one :)
<Shani> barlas i forgot him
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Shani, thanks for showing me around. I am looking forward to have an enjoyable time here :)
<Shani> hi barlas
<Shani> i just want to make you easy
<Shani> so that you feel comfortable even when i am away
<dan-> ye IRC is a bit weird, lots of channels with a bunch of people in them and everyone just idling
<Elizabeth_Bennet> lol yeah dan. IRC was a big cultural shock me a month back
<Elizabeth_Bennet> But I guess I'll float along
<Elizabeth_Bennet> More genuine, ready to assist people in here
<Kilos> hi Shani Elizabeth_Bennet
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Is anyone into deep learning or ML ?
<dan-> if you want any help or anything, feel free to ping me (since I'm in about 250 channels, saying my name's the only real way I notice things properly :P )
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Hi Kilos. Howdy
<Shani> hi hi hi
<Shani> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Shani
<dan-> ML is cool, haven't played with it much myself yet but been meaning to
<Shani> meet the new scout, Elizabeth_Bennet
<Shani> :)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> 250 channels! *cringes*
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Hola comrades
<Kilos> hi dan-
<Shani> Kilos how you found Australia, is it beautiful more then south africa ?
<dan-> aha, involved in IRC standardisation... every bit of software using its own special chans, practically have to to keep up with everything
<dan-> yo Kilos
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Pavlushka is a girl, I reckon?
<Shani> nope
<Kilos> no Shani the country is about the same as our cape town area
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Ah, sorry.
<Kilos> people all mad about noisy V8 cars
<Shani> pavlushka a nice volunteer from Bangladesh
<dan-> Kilos: noice, east coast I assume? around the top, middle or bottom if you don't mind me asking?
<dan-> I'm over here in Bris
<Shani> can i said earlier we have people from every corner of this world
<Kilos> melbourne victoria dan-
<Kilos> bottom end
<dan-> ah cool
<Shani> wow wow here is another re union
<Kilos> on the eastern coast
<Kilos> oh you in brisbane
 * dan- hands Kilos a jumper, a bottle of sunscreen and an umbrella
<dan-> yepyep, born down there but moved up here a good ~10 years ago
<Kilos> i hear that weather is similar to our natal/durban area
<Kilos> hahahaha i love sun, but there isnt enough here
<dan-> reasonably warm... at least, more reliably warm than down there
<Shani> brb guys for 10 minutes
<dan-> ye cool
<Kilos> i am from pretoria in south africa where 30°c plus is normal for summer
<dan-> aha, those are the days I tend to stay inside
<Elizabeth_Bennet> still moderate for a summer
<dan-> summer's mostly sunny, but the past few years it's been fairly wet as well
<Kilos> where are you Elizabeth_Bennet
<Elizabeth_Bennet> We got 40C plus here. Get roasted like black coffee :p
<Elizabeth_Bennet> I hail from Pakistan
<Kilos> ouch
<dan-> snao
<dan-> snap*
<Elizabeth_Bennet> especially the hands when you got to drive heh
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Not sure why you ouched or snapped lol
<Kilos> haha and your butt on a hot seat when getting into the car
<Elizabeth_Bennet> err
<Kilos> 40°c is hot
<Elizabeth_Bennet> It's the hot steering that makes me teary
<Elizabeth_Bennet> But life's so good anyway :)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> No complains
<Kilos> great
<dan-> got up to 40 here once and we just went to closest place with aircon we could, crazy warm
<Elizabeth_Bennet> What are your research interests, Kilos and dan?
<Kilos> im old and retired
<Kilos> playing with computers and ubuntu is my hobby
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Nice. So you got yourself a pair of cats and books?
<Elizabeth_Bennet> cool
<dan-> IRC and at the moment, kinda half consensus-based communication network design. always lots of interesting IRC stuff to play with
<Elizabeth_Bennet> veterans
<dan-> and generally, computer programming/security
<Elizabeth_Bennet> ahan
<dan-> how long have y'all been doing stuff with Linux?
<dan-> also Kilos, did you say you hail from NZ?
<Elizabeth_Bennet> That impressive. Hope you heard of Mirai too
<Shani> i am from 18 years now
<Kilos> no i am a south african dan-
<Shani> :)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> I'm from a few weeks, I guess
<Elizabeth_Bennet> A beginner
<Shani> I am into webhosting, servers management, security, intelligent networking, infrastructure management
<Shani> :)
<dan-> ooh, I'll need to play with Mirai. I like seeing the Go in there
<Shani> coool
<dan-> Kilos: ah fairfair, my mistake. how long have you been in Aus?
<Kilos> 1 1/2 months on a 3 month visitor visa
<dan-> nice, hopefully goes well
<Shani> :)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Have a nice time in Aussie land, Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> Kilos i saw some thing here.
<Researcher-> https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock
<Researcher-> a little bounty for you.
<Kilos> ooo yay
<Kilos> aw ty so much
<Researcher-> thanks man
<Researcher-> :D
<barlas> Hi Shani
<barlas> Shani: It hurts my feeling that you have forgotten me!
<barlas> Shani: After everything I did for you, is this how you repay me? :'(
<barlas> Hello everyone else!
<Researcher-> heheh
<Researcher-> hi barlas
<Researcher-> no i didnt
<Researcher-> i told her about you before she joined here
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> barlast the API coder
<Researcher-> :p
<barlas> Heh
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> sup bro
<barlas> Not much, at work, working.
<Researcher-> cool
<Researcher-> RajRajRaj
<Researcher-> :D
<RajRajRaj> hello Researcher-
<Researcher-> kaha ho tum jaaaani, thoook lagao ya pani, kia ban gai teri mummy nani, kaha hay teri rani
<Researcher-> :D
<RajRajRaj> ye thi shayri from mashhoooor Researcher-  pakistani
<RajRajRaj> :D
<barlas> Mukarar, mukarar!
<barlas> Hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> hi barlas
<barlas> RajRajRaj: I am assuming your name is Raj? :P
<RajRajRaj> barlas:  yes it is
<RajRajRaj> barlas:  whats your name
<barlas> Aqeel
<barlas> RajRajRaj: Are you residing in India?
<RajRajRaj> yes
<RajRajRaj> you ?
<barlas> Pakistan.
<RajRajRaj> how old are you though
<barlas> Guess :)
 * Kilos waves to the pk guys
 * barlas waves to Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<RajRajRaj> kello Kilos welcome back
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  where are you now
<Kilos> australia
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i think you were travelling, right?
<Kilos> yes i am visiting my daughter and her mom in australia
<Researcher-> :D
<Researcher-> wow
<Researcher-> everyone is travelling except me
<Researcher-> :/
<Kilos> haha
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  did you meet them
<RajRajRaj> or yet to meet
<Kilos> yes i have been here for 7 weeks already
<RajRajRaj> cool
<Kilos> planning on marrying the old woman soon
<RajRajRaj> how are they
<RajRajRaj> are you planning to stay there for ever
<RajRajRaj> oh i get it, you wanna marry an old australian woman so that you get to stay there
<Kilos> the old one suffering from a bad ankylosing spondilitis attack the last 3 weeks , otherwise they are fine
<Kilos> no that wont help with this govt, the want money
<RajRajRaj> how much
<Kilos> they want you to put down a large sum before asking for citizenship
<RajRajRaj> how much ?
<Researcher-> half million dollars atleast
<Researcher-> :)
<RajRajRaj> is that abiding with the law
<Kilos> one of my fiends tried to immigrate here to stay by his son and he told me they want R800k
<RajRajRaj> whats R?
<Researcher-> 50k AUSD $ is minimum to put in bank ..
<Kilos> so about $80000
<RajRajRaj> i see
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  what does law say
<Researcher-> then there other requirement begins
<Kilos> i am marrying her because
<Kilos> we had a fight 30 years ago before getting married and split up
<Kilos> now we are going to complete the deal
<RajRajRaj> what
<Researcher-> RajRajRaj the laws tell that foreigner visitor should stay till visa last, and left with no defaults so that they can come back again on a visit
<Researcher-> RajRajRaj kilos is going to marry the woman he loved 30 years ago and he love till todate.
<RajRajRaj> Researcher-:  there is a law to obtain citizenship, the one you told has nothing to do with citizenship
<Kilos> i have a 3 year visa now so i can in and out any number of times in 3 years
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  does she love u
<RajRajRaj> or is it some kinda agreement you want to complete
<Kilos> more than ever
<barlas> Kilos: Early congratulations on your marriage! :)
<Researcher-> RajRajRaj what is this kind of a question, he is the father of her daughter
<Researcher-> ?:p
<Researcher-> ill try to come for that marriage :p
<Researcher-> if debrie sent me the invitation i will definitely try to visit
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> so soon we will be having 2 more new users in the channel :p
<RajRajRaj> Researcher-:  how is her daughter involved
<Kilos> it will be small wedding in magistrates court. too much debt now
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  how is your daughter envolved
<Researcher-> oh yeah
<Researcher-> :)
<RajRajRaj> involved
<Researcher-> i will be happy if you just give me one beer
<Researcher-> :p
<RajRajRaj> its kilos getting married to some old woman he loved 30 years ago
<Kilos> my dughter has looked after her mom when the disease has been at its worst
<barlas> I'll try to come, but they don't give me visa :P
<Researcher-> and RajRajRaj will be happy if you give him one Bear
<RajRajRaj> i will be happy if you explain me all this fuss
<Researcher-> RajRajRaj read here
<Researcher-> the full story
<RajRajRaj> who is getting married to who and why
<Researcher-> http://gofundme.com/reunionroadblock
<Researcher-> after reading this you will understand everything
<Researcher-> and please there is a magical button on the top right cornor of the page
<Researcher-> press it and will with 3 figures atleast.
<RajRajRaj> Researcher-:  you made no sense you replies to citizen ship with the concept of visiting visa
<Researcher-> press it and fill with 3 figures atleast.
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> RAAAJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ
<Researcher-> you need a bear
<Researcher-> :p
<Researcher-> read the link i gave you please
<Researcher-> than you brain will be calm
<Kilos> oh ill try explain RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> ok
<Kilos> i have a 3 years multiple visit visa and can visit 3 months at a time
<RajRajRaj> is that all?
<Kilos> yes
<RajRajRaj> lmao
<RajRajRaj> good explanation, thanks
<Kilos> lol
<RajRajRaj> its like this
<Kilos> so hopefully a short trip to new zealand for a week then back
<RajRajRaj> teacher: why does earth revolve around the sun? student: i will explain
<Kilos> too expensive to go back to za
<RajRajRaj> student: i have a brother.
<RajRajRaj> teacher: is that all?
<RajRajRaj> student: yes
<barlas> That ankylosing spondilitis sounds better, how is she doing now, Kilos?
<RajRajRaj> teacher: good
<Kilos> she is battling to move much barlas parts of her spine have fused already
<barlas> Ouch. Is she getting any treatment?
<Kilos> then she fell and hurt the sacro area 3 weeks ago and that started a flareup all along the spine
<barlas> *sounds bad.
<barlas> Sorry for the typo.
<barlas> :-/
<Kilos> she doesnt want to take the only meds available for it because they destroy your immune system
<Kilos> so she is on cortizone atm to help fight the inflamation all over
<barlas> Hmm
<RajRajRaj> hmmm
 * Researcher- Quote of the day : I need a Beer but you need a Bear
<Researcher-> this is for your RajRajRaj
<lubmil> dobry
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<Kilos> wbb
<RajRajRaj> hey lubmil  dzien dobry
<RajRajRaj> hejka
<lubmil> cześć Raj Raj Raj
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  its RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> nie raj raj raj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl testing
<ChanSeba> testy
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl so whats up lubmil, hows your day
<ChanSeba> więc lubmil, jak twój dzień
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dobrze
<ChanSeba> well
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en wczoraj mi okna wymieniali w mieszkaniu
<ChanSeba> yesterday I changed the Windows in the apartment
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ok, oddalam się stąd
<ChanSeba> OK, I am going from here
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en going from where to where
<ChanSeba> going from where to where
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl going from where to where
<ChanSeba> idę skąd dokąd
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en uciekają
<ChanSeba> run
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> sleep tight pk peeps
 * lubmil listens to: Jean Michel Jarre - Fourth Rendez-Vous
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 287. dzień roku: „Pytanie jest pobożnością myśli. (Heidegger)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 287. dzień roku: ?Pytanie jest pobożnością myśli. (Heidegger)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 287. day of the year: ?The question is the piety of thought. (Heidegger)?
<lubmil> .c 366-287
<ChanSeba> 366-287 = 79
<lubmil> .bomb
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Bomba wybuchnie za 10 sekund! Pociagnij za drucik 1, 2 lub 3 za pomoca komendy: .k <numer>
<lubmil> .k 2
<ChanSeba> Uff, bomba rozbrojona. Gratulacje!
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-14
<lubmil> dzień
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> where does dnsmasq gets its config on 14.4 LTS ?
<Haris> all its config files are empty
<Haris> I have a public FQDN which is resolving to local IP within infrastructure at a place. how is that done with dnsmasq ?
<pavlushka> Hello Haris :)
<Haris> hey
<pavlushka> Haris: do a "locate dnsmasq" and check from the result :)
<pavlushka> Haris: and also "sudo apt show dnsmask(or the exact package name)" will tell you a lot :)
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> that's ok
<Haris> but not what I needed
<pavlushka> Haris: what you needed? I am answering according to what you posted above!
<Haris> I needed to check if it has config out of the box. looks like it doesn't
<pavlushka> Haris: have you checked your /etc/default/dnsmasq?
<Haris> yes
<Haris> its not there
<pavlushka> Haris: you should notice this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23323314/
<pavlushka> # 3) to select an alternative config file | #    by setting DNSMASQ_OPTS to --conf-file=<file> | by removing # from #DNSMASQ_OPTS="--conf-file=/etc/dnsmasq.alt"
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> that's quite ok. the work was done.
<Whyte> Hi-all :-)
<Elizabeth_Bennet> hi!
<Elizabeth_Bennet> Evening
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 15 Oct 2016 00:02:20 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już sobota.
<ChanSeba> and it's Saturday.
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 289. dzień roku: „Lepiej jest zabić dziecko w kołysce, niż hodować niespełnione żądze. (Blake)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 289. dzień roku: ?Lepiej jest zabić dziecko w kołysce, niż hodować niespełnione żądze. (Blake)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 289. day of the year: ?It is better to murder an infant in its cradle than to breed unrealized desires. (Blake)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-15
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 16 Oct 2016 00:02:43 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 290. dzień roku: „Często ludzie zaczynają dążyć do wielkich celów, gdy czują, że małe zadania są ponad ich siły. I nie zawsze bez skutku... (Szestow)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 290. dzień roku: ?Często ludzie zaczynają dążyć do wielkich celów, gdy czują, że małe zadania są ponad ich siły. I nie zawsze bez skutku... (Szestow)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 290. day of the year: ?Often people begin to strive for great goals, when you feel that little more of their power. And not always in vain... (Szestow)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-16
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1MvPdVj9/wykres.PNG
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en udział mobilnych systemów operacyjnych
<ChanSeba> the share of mobile operating systems
